# Hi all, new member here



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

Just thought I'd introduce myself. I've been with my partner a little over 10 years, CP'd for four, and we're both 31. We're now hoping to start a family. We were hoping to egg share with MFS, but this week I got my AMH results, and my level is too low (7.2) Have got an appointment with the consultant in three weeks (he's on leave) to discuss options, probably now looking at IUI in the first instance. My PCT currently offer funding after 3 failed attempts, no idea if they will increase this to 6 failed attempts with the new guidelines, we'll see. 

We're off on holiday in 5 weeks, hoping to start treatment soon after we get back. Seems to have been a long time coming, we've been discussing this for a good few years and its good to be getting started.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Coldilix, 

Just wanted to say good luck. We're having our first go at IUI next week at MFS, fingers crossed. We also spoke about egg sharing and when we went for our consultation we was told I could of egg shared but would of had to apply before my 32nd bday so we were to late for that. My AMH is quite a bit lower than yours as well. Maybe they look at other results and it depends on these also? I'm not quite sure. 

AndLou xx


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

AndLou, not sure what happened then, the AMH was the only test I had done at that point. Maybe they have changed the range - I guess they can be choosy as they have more donors than recipients.


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh, sorry, thanks. Good luck to you too!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

helllloooo! and welcome!

can you hazard a guess who i am?   

and you know i wish you and mrs lox all the best


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

After a little detective work   I do indeed believe I know who you are  Fancy seeing you here

Hoping for some good news from you soon too!


----------

